
Apple is losing its focus again – and this time, there's no Steve Jobs - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-is-losing-its-focus-again-steve-jobs-2016-12
======
danielhooper
Sorry for being off topic, but I'm not finding any substance in these
Apple/Mac articles or subsequent conversations we've had lately. I wanted to
make a separate ask HN post for this but does anyone else feel like this
website has been oversaturated pointless armchair views on The Current State
of Apple™? In other words I feel as though lately this type of content has
been as rubbish as say, arguing about video game consoles...

~~~
caconym_
Agreed. Seems like these articles are a great way for "news" sites to get
clicks! I think there are legitimate discussions to be had about Apple's
current state and future direction, but for the most part they seem to be
vastly outnumbered by meaningless crap like "LOL it only has ONE PORT? WAKE UP
$HEEPLE" and so on.

I won't read this site because they block ad blocker users, but I wouldn't
expect it to contain much signal.

------
ksec
Apple is doomed, and has been for a while painted by media.

But what people dont realize is that news today aren't really trying to tell
you the truth. ( Hence all these Fake news topic. ) They are trying to
MAXIMIZE their revenue with their post. Which means A/B testing to see which
ever reader likes to read, or tries to attract certain types of reader.

Once the topic has been beaten to death and seen reader flying away, they
change the tone and paint a different picture. A different spin on the same
story trying to attract readers back.

This is, capitalism at its best.

------
bamurphymac1
I just wish they'd fix the bugs. That's all.

It's disheartening to have Xcode crap out on me ten times a day.

And to have Apple Maps fail to present a keyboard when I search on my iPhone.

And to have Music suddenly cut in to Overcast.

And for the watch to start presenting directions from a week ago several times
a day.

And for text input on a 5k iMac to regularly lag a second or more.

Pick your poison. I don't know if it matters or not but I don't think Steve
would be OK with how bad it's become.

Other than that I think they're doing great. When it works it WORKS. It just
doesn't seem to work that often anymore.

EDIT: All this is of course anecdotal and it's totally possible that quality
is steady and I'm just noticing more now.

But, there it is, perception _is_ reality.

------
reacharavindh
If a singular visionary is what Apple needs, may be Tim Cook should give a
call to Elon Musk :-)

------
CodeWriter23
Apple has survived MacObserver, yielding the ironic result of Apple surviving
the Apple Death Knell Counter.

------
exabrial
Instead of setting a clear vision and a roadmap for innovation, they're tried
to get as gimmicky as possible.

Was anyone else underwhelmed when "Natural Scrolling" was touted as a major
feature? Seemed like a warning sign the CEO was struggling.

~~~
glhaynes
Natural scrolling debuted while Jobs was alive.

